# Time to trim the dew claw!



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Ugh - I'm not a fan of the dew claw and I wish that my dogs didn't have them, especially Cash! If I don't keep it trimmed then he will give you a nasty scratch with it because he tries to grab onto you with his front leg and inevitably will hook you with the dew claw. Penny has been the most recent victim, the last two days she's gotten a couple of good scratches during their daily wrestling matches. I guess it's a little payback for her because she tends to play a little rough.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep, it must be payback!! BTW, how do you maintain such a nice manicure, with two dogs in the house??


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Poor Penny is having a rough couple of days - I don't know what happened here...

Mswhipple - I do my own nails (sometimes twice a week if needed), so when they get chipped from dog activities I don't have to go far to fix them


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Poor girlie... That looks pretty angry!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes this is what the dew claw is for, gripping on to things. Sometimes I wish mine had it. Then maybe they could pull themselves out of the pool when they try instead of me yanking them out by the underarms like a kid.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I guess you're right, I probably shouldn't complain about Cash's dew claw - he does use it a lot to help him hold onto things like his toys. When you've only got one front paw, it's a little difficult to hold onto a kong while you are chewing on it.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Ha ha. I laugh hearing about cash's tribulations as a one legged dog when it comes to things like holding to his kong. He is probably so cute to watch and so intelligent to figure things out.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

he is pretty cute and he's a little smarty pants. He does come up with some creative ways to do certain things. He also knows how to use his cuteness to get others to do things for him, like he'll bring his toys to me to hold while he chews and sometimes he'll even get Penny to hold a toy for him with her front feet while he chews on it.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

That's brilliant. My best friend's dog only had one front leg (from puppydom), he was called Joey, because he hopped  He could still outrun all of us!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's the dew claw in action  

CatK - Cash is a hopper when he walks, but when he runs you'd never know he was missing a leg. It sounds funny, but running is much easier for him than walking. Oh and jumping - no problem at all


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Ahhh - the dew claw strikes again and this time it was on me! I was playing with Cash and I grabbed the kong and was going to throw it - he jumped up to try and get it and on the way down he caught my leg with his dew claw and left a 6 inch scratch down my leg. I guess I need to take my own advice and trim that thing!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

YOUCH!!! I Guess that kinda hurt! It looks like Cash really uses and relies on his dew claws, Pearl has them too, but they are just a nuisance, and she does give Fergy some long body scratches with them when they are playing. Fortunately she has not drawn any blood. 
I hear you though... trimming them is an easy matter to forget!!


----------

